# Symantec SSL certificates now free



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

It's official now: Only suckers pay for DV (domain validated) TLS/SSL certificates (hereinafter just 'TLS'). Symantec, the dominant player in the market, is going to give them away through a partnership program with hosting services called Encryption Everywhere.

Even if unofficial, it has probably been obvious for a while, at least since Let's Encrypt, a free open-source certificate authority (CA) run by the Internet Security Research Group (ISRG), came online last September. They recently issued their millionth certificate. Read More


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

I did more research on this and it turns it is free for 30 days.

https://www.symantec.com/ssl-sem-page/


----------

